# Choosing a pet



## Yossarian4 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi everyone

Been reading the recent forum posts with interest and thought I'd ask your opinions. I'm currently looking to get a pet, and choosing which is proving to be difficult. I'm a student and the plan for this summer was to get a puppy. However, the degree I've chosen is more intensive than many so walking regularly for toilet breaks might not be so easy. Hence looking for an alternative.

I'm after something with some degree of responsiveness (more than, say, a guinea pig). Also a pet which doesn't need to be let out to the toilet, but which can be let out of it's cage (if there is one) and wont get lost under the sofa (like a hamster!). We have space to give a pet it's own room if required and have lots of hallways etc for safe roaming. I would like to preserve my carpets if possible (I mean from being shredded, not made dirty) although don't mind laying lino or whatever down in places. Another bonus would be being able to take it outside. I don't have a garden but we have a park 5 minutes away. I don't mind a diet which requires food to be prepared. Also would prefer to avoid much more vet cost than a dog, but initial outlay cost is not so much of a problem.

So far I think the best thing that fits is a ferret, although TBH I'd rather something larger/more companion-like. I've also looked into skunks and foxes, which is what I'm considering now, but wanted to know if there were any other suggestions.

I realise this is a longer post than I intended but I'm keen to get your useful suggestions!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

What about an African Pygmy Hedgehog??????


----------



## xNatashax (Nov 20, 2009)

a rabit could be gd


----------



## Yossarian4 (Jun 14, 2010)

selina20 said:


> What about an African Pygmy Hedgehog??????


Now you mention it I did look into these a bit but, and by this I mean no offence, aren't they just prickly hamsters? >.<

My OH would love a rabbit, but had some advice that they *will* chew through cables *all the live long day*. I think this put the OH off as we must use laptops for work and we can't think of an effective way to protect the cables form the rabbit (or vice versa); we wouldn't want to shut the rabbit from the living room :/


----------



## xNatashax (Nov 20, 2009)

you could go to the lizard side of things like a beadie or a good optiln would be a chincilla


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Yossarian4 said:


> Now you mention it I did look into these a bit but, and by this I mean no offence, aren't they just prickly hamsters? >.<
> 
> My OH would love a rabbit, but had some advice that they *will* chew through cables *all the live long day*. I think this put the OH off as we must use laptops for work and we can't think of an effective way to protect the cables form the rabbit (or vice versa); we wouldn't want to shut the rabbit from the living room :/


Tell me about it i dont see the appeal in them.

What about a sugar glider????


----------



## Yossarian4 (Jun 14, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Tell me about it i dont see the appeal in them.
> 
> What about a sugar glider????


They do seem undeniably cute. Maybe I'll have a look more into these, thanks. They fit loads of my criteria, although not as smart/interactive as some, possibly.

Thanks for the lizard suggestion too. They don't appeal much though, mammals are more my thing. Although with a lizard I could build a mini-set which would make it look like a dinosaur... fneheh


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Yossarian4 said:


> They do seem undeniably cute. Maybe I'll have a look more into these, thanks. They fit loads of my criteria, although not as smart/interactive as some, possibly.
> 
> Thanks for the lizard suggestion too. They don't appeal much though, mammals are more my thing. Although with a lizard I could build a mini-set which would make it look like a dinosaur... fneheh


They are adorable and eat from ur hand. Or look into possums


----------



## Yossarian4 (Jun 14, 2010)

selina20 said:


> They are adorable and eat from ur hand. Or look into possums


Ooh these are cute. Anyone got a good resource/some experience? A google search is not revealing a whole lot to me.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Suity has a possum in this section.


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd go skunk! they can pull up the carpet but so long as you keep an eye on em set up a place for them while your out you wont have a problem. Theyre very sweet interactive can go for a walk very docile. I love my skunky and he would fit all your criterea! :2thumb:


Vicky x


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Yeah Suity got lil Smudge (Virginia Opossum) a few weeks ago...I am getting mine in a few weeks too...a lil girl CANNOT wait 

They do seem like ideal pets as what I was looking for is similar to you. However, they are very hard to come by and their diet is somewhat specific to say the least but there is not much on the internet. This is because they have a very specific need for calcium to phosphorus ratios of 1:1 but most protein based/meat diets are 1:15 and the poor lil thing ends up with metabolic bone disorder (basically rickets)

I also looked into Richardson Ground Squirrels too as I would love a pair at some point. Seem very friendly and sweet. (New World has some)

Hope this helps, 

Kelly


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

> I've also looked into skunks and foxes, which is what I'm considering now, but wanted to know if there were any other suggestions


If you do not have time to walk a dog sadly you really will not have time for foxes, I do not know about skunks though.

Foxes (if you want them as a house pet) need to be watched at all times when loose in the house. Even if they have their own bedroom they need to be supervised as they can do anything from dig up carpets to dig/bite holes in your walls. Yes when you are out you can crate them but this cannot be for long and if they are unhappy they will SCREAM.

Harry and Elspeth always have someone with them to keep them out of trouble/keep them busy. (Harry and Elspeth are my Corsac foxes).

Though they do take up all of my time they are very rewarding and I would not change them for the world though I would not advise getting a fox/ foxes when you are a student unless you have someone to stay home with them.
-
Elina

PS: Have you thought of Flying squirrels? They can form amazing bonds with humans and are great fun!


----------



## Yossarian4 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions.

V interested in the possum suggestion, but if a skunk would suit us I think that would be my preference.

Be very interested in keepers' experiences based on my situation. Thanks all for your help so far!

Could I also ask if there is a season? I've seen lots of skunk kits about at the moment, don't wanna miss the boat!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

There is a skunk kit season and we're in it right now! There may still be some litters to be born, although I'm not aware of anyone posting about expected kits recently.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

A skunk will destroy carpets lino and dig out your walls. They will do all the things a rabbit do but worse :whistling2: They are cute and can make lovely pets but they are bloody hard work and can destroy things in no time at all . You need to do a lot of re search before hand.: victory:


----------



## Yossarian4 (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool, thanks!

I have another question about them which I've not been able to find an answer to as yet. If you're unlucky enough to get skunk-sprayed, how easy is it to get rid of from clothes/furniture/whatever? And do they naturally smell much, like ferrets? I'm not overly fussy but it's a minor consideration.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Opposums....nicee, dont survive long though!

We have three skunks, take up your time and can be lil monsters but they manage to be funny with it at the same time:lol2:!

Good luck with ya decision.....

Dave


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

sam gamgee said:


> Opposums....nicee, dont survive long though!
> 
> Dave


I thought this too but I have done a lot of research and it's not technically true. in the wild they only live till 1-2 due to predation but in captivity (with a proper diet that takes the calciumhos. ratio into consideration that I mentioned earlier) they can and do live to 7-10 years.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Spray and smells.....*

Our girlie is intact, fully loaded if you will....they will only spray if mortally threatened. She has leaked a bit (not a spray and my fault!) and smell aint so bad, just vey long lasting and gets up your nose somewhat!
Treat him/her well, result no spray!:flrt:

Ironically, Ella (we think may be preggers!....gawd) has a smell to her which is nice (sweet). Ollie (descented) stinks:blush: and Petal (also descented) has absolutely no smell at all and we believe her dad was a wild skunkie (well known breeder in SW area, cant think of his name....).

Dave.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

kellystewart said:


> I thought this too but I have done a lot of research and it's not technically true. in the wild they only live till 1-2 due to predation but in captivity (with a proper diet that takes the calciumhos. ratio into consideration that I mentioned earlier) they can and do live to 7-10 years.


Ya probly right...just that I know Ive read somewhere they last about 4 years in captivity from an owner....might have been on here- bad memory fraid!!!!

My OH would love one but with three skunkies etc, and I know who would be taking care of it:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:!

Also how would it be for free roaming in house.....all our creatures, whilst getting cared for correctly (I hope) are also, er, well, family members and do get a free run at some point in the day (except the dwarf monitors...too quick but they come out on us and are in a large viv).

Skunkies have run of most of upstairs except our bedroom, they come down in the evening to share our space and stuff their faces:lol2:.

Dont know they are there during the day!!!!

Dave


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Well mine will be free roaming...they litter train very well (apparently) and aren't destructive like a lot of other exotic mammals. Virginia Opossums are nocturnal so I expect the lil one to be snoozing most of the day when I am out and then come out to play once I'm home and fed. I plan to hide her food all over the living room/kitchen so she can "hunt" for it. ...What is it they say about best laid plans again?? ha

Yeah I've read a lot of people saying that they live only 3-4 years but I do think that's largely to do with the diet issues.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, like I said, I`m fighting off OH from hoping to get one currently, :lol2:!

When are you getting him/her?

Dave


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Hehehe I can imagine! Luckily I have no other OH to try to convince and housemate doesn't count as it's my name on the lease haha.

I may be getting her as early as Thursday (if I can convince my sis to let me use her credit card) as I won't have the dosh for a few weeks otherwise. But she is on hold for me so just need to send the deposit down if I do have to wait. which is fine I guess ha.

There is a boy available too....I would love him as well lol


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Yossarian4 said:


> Cool, thanks!
> 
> I have another question about them which I've not been able to find an answer to as yet. If you're unlucky enough to get skunk-sprayed, how easy is it to get rid of from clothes/furniture/whatever? And do they naturally smell much, like ferrets? I'm not overly fussy but it's a minor consideration.


If you get sprayed, it is very unpleasant, but it is possible to get rid of. The good thing is that a well brought up skunk is unlikely to spray, unless they get a shock of some kind. There was a thread a few days ago about a skunk spraying; it was due to getting her leg caught and she sprayed when her owner tried to free her - take a look!

On a daily basis, skunks have less natural smell than ferrets and do not leave you with a clingy smell after handling like ferrets do. Skunk poo and urine smells just as bad as any dog, cat, ferret etc! Litter training is possible, but can be difficult - I think females are better at litter training than males. Others may disagree!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lads.....*

Hi Lod (hope you dont mind that!!!),
yeah, ladies seem to be easier to potty train, Ive seen Ollie run up to the tray, go in, then quickly exit and poo just in front, off the tray:devil::devil::devil:.

Love him but he really is a right lil bug%er at times and really is the cheekiest of our lot.

Dave.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Yossarian4 said:


> must use laptops for work and we can't think of an effective way to protect the cables form the rabbit (or vice versa); we wouldn't want to shut the rabbit from the living room :/


Well any animal thats free ranging is going to need to be 'animal proofed' so unless its a smaller caged animal that has monitored free range or in a playpen you are going to have to make sure they cannot get to wires etc.

Rabbits make brilliant house pets, you can get them in all shapes and sizes and colours. Yes they do chew wires and can chew wallpaper/carpets, but on the other hand they are very interactive/friendly, entertaining and can be shut in a cage/dog crate or playpen type set up when you aren't around. They can be kept alone but do best in pairs. Rabbits also need to be vaccinated against VHD & Myxomatosis and I highly recommend spaying/neuturing.

African pygmy hedgehogs are brilliant to. You wake them up around 7pm and they will snuggle on you in a blanket or pouch and then wake up and have a wander about. They live in a cage so won't have to worry too much about wires etc. I git mine 2 weeks ago and honestly wouldn't be without her 

Have you thought about getting a house-cat? 
Or what about rats ora gambian pouched rat? Rats are very intelligent and very interactive with humans.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Neutered ferrets dont smell
Entire ones do.
They also adore companionship from people ( but you would need a pair ) 
Hobs are larger then jill if u want something larger. 
Does sound like its the most suitable animal for you.
Maybe you can see if anyone with neutered ferrets are local to you so u can visit and "smell" them for yourself.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Yossarian4 said:


> They do seem undeniably cute. Maybe I'll have a look more into these, thanks. They fit loads of my criteria, although not as smart/interactive as some, possibly.


I have to jump in here (lol)! As a suggie freak, I have to say they are incredibly smart and very interactive BUT you do need to put the time in to get them well bonded. They are nocturnal and they MUST be in at least pairs.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Also gonna have to jump in here :blush: if you are studying and you are worried about the amount of time you can spend with a dog you will not have enough time for a skunk (sorry) they are high maintenance and to get them bonded you really need to spend alot of time with them. Also they are destructive take a look here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/274577-maple-miner.html this is what one of our skunks did over one night. If you are worried about your carpets and walls getting trashed I really would not get a skunk (sorry to be the bore)


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Shadowz said:


> Neutered ferrets dont smell
> Entire ones do.
> Maybe you can see if anyone with neutered ferrets are local to you so u can visit and "smell" them for yourself.


 
My neutered and spayed ferrets still smell very much like ferrets! I would definitely advise visiting some too!


----------



## Yossarian4 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for your input everyone. I think I'm not yet decided!

To be clear about my time issue, I have plenty of time throughout a day, my concern with walking was more being unable to get home for toilet breaks as regularly as I would like. I have plenty of time to devote, though. 

I'm gonna go scratch my head some more!!!


----------

